# 2.8 audi a6 stutters then shuts off. Help!



## ECR32 (Aug 13, 2006)

It's a 2000 A6 2.8 a/t just started doing this. It stutters and shuts off, runs fine for 10 mins then stutter and shuts off again. Sparatic RPMs when this happens. 

Hurricane sandy hit my area however my car did not see much rain. This started recently right after getting gas after hurricane sandy. Maybe water in the gas? I changed the fuel filter and the same thing continued. I've had a CEL for bad cats since I've owned the car (5 months) could that be the cause?

Any one ever experience this before?

Additional info* I let it idle with the hood open to see if I can see/hear anything obvious as it shuts off and all I hear is a little air escaping as it shuts off. It comes from the back of the engine area. Very minor though


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Codes? have you checked fuel pressure? You could have a failing Fuel pump.


----------



## ECR32 (Aug 13, 2006)

Yea I think its the fuel pump. Everything points to it. It just came in today so ill try installing it this weekend. Doesn't look too difficult

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ECR32 (Aug 13, 2006)

Ok so I changed the fuel filter and fuel pump. It still continues. Any other ideas?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

codes? Should be the first thing you check. Also an OEM FP relay, I have seen ones from chain stores function "weirdly".


----------



## ECR32 (Aug 13, 2006)

Ill scan for codes tomorrow morning. I only changed the pump not the relay. Maybe I should

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Was the old pump not working? Did you jumper the relay to check for a running pump, or even check fuel pressure? I don't want to sound like a d**k, but guessing can cost you more that the proper tools or even a trip to a shop for proper diagnostics.


----------



## ECR32 (Aug 13, 2006)

Got it scanned and turns out its the MAF :banghead:. I guess you right I guessed and it costed me:laugh:


----------

